# Certified National School Accounts



## Me Fein (2 Mar 2009)

Have been asked by a NS to certify their accounts for last year. Apparantly its a new requirement. Any other accountant/board of mgt member out there know of format/wording to follow.


----------



## Paddy199 (30 Apr 2009)

Probably looking for an accountants report to be inserted in their financial statements. Are you a registered auditor? 

If in Kildare area, try O'KellySutton at 045530777. Patrick Sutton.


----------

